# My god, what a tantrum!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I took out Kashi's wheel the other night because he hurt his foot the other day (when I cut his nail too short... I left the wheel overnight that night and his toe looked irritated the next day, so I washed his feet and put some polysporin on it) and as usual, once lights turned off he came out... He was SOOOO angry when he found out that his wheel was not there. I woke up this morning to poop in his water dish, fleece strips in his litter box, covered in pee, and his PVC pipe had moved to the other side of the cage...

o_o"


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Um...wow. Someone was NOT a happy boy.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I just took him out of his cage to clean it because it's just filthy... He is SO huffy today >_<

Hopefully he won't be so grumpy once I put his wheel back in tonight


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! He certainly showed you! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a funny little guy!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's funny but I don't want it to seem like I'm laughing at the mess of a cage you had to clean, just at Hedgie antics lol


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

What a mess! But I can't help but think it's still cute and funny of Kashi. :lol: 

Really though Kashi's still way better than my little brat here who constantly overturns her litter box daily, flips food dishes and steps on water bowls. I arrange her house and everything neatly only to come home and find that a storm went through it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> It's funny but I don't want it to seem like I'm laughing at the mess of a cage you had to clean, just at Hedgie antics lol


So true :lol: Hedgies have such personalities!



schmelderz said:


> Really though Kashi's still way better than my little brat here who constantly overturns her litter box daily, flips food dishes and steps on water bowls. I arrange her house and everything neatly only to come home and find that a storm went through it.


Yes, he is actually quite clean most of the time (he doesn't even poop on his wheel that much, just aims his butt to the side so the poop falls under), but mannn was he angry about his wheel being gone!

If he could have tipped his food bowls over, I'm sure he would have :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, he was an angry boy! Hopefully he will be nice to you tonight.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't want to give him his wheel last night either, just in case... but he was looking at me so pitifully, I decided to let him run on it for about half an hour. After half an hour, I attempted to take out the wheel, and I placed it outside of his cage, and he got so upset he squeaked and began scaling his cage!

I didn't want him getting hurt, so I kept an eye on him and let him run on his wheel until about 5 AM... Staying up late is not a problem right now since I am on my break, but he sure has me trained well :lol:


----------

